# My COVID-19 Issues Continue



## 911 (Jan 26, 2021)

I found out today from testing that I had completed using my doctor's recommendation. I have a brain infection from COVID. He sent me down to Johns Hopkins for some testing. I had three different tests performed last week. I started to become suspicious with all of the typing mistakes I was making and misspelling of words, along with confusion at times. The Neurologist at the hospital told me that there is no name for my condition at this time, but probably will be because others have experienced the same symptoms after having COVID. He gave me a prescription for a steroid and an injection of something. I return in two weeks. Right now, prescribing medication is kind of hit and miss.

This is the reason why I have seldom posted and will continue to do s


----------



## StarSong (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm so sorry that this is happening to you, @911.  Brain fog and other neurological symptoms are not uncommon with COVID.  

Please keep us posted as you are able.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 26, 2021)

This dreadful virus has effected so many who have had and survived this virus  

sorry to hear about your ongoing issues

@911 let’s hope the meds help you.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 26, 2021)

911 said:


> I found out today from testing that I had completed using my doctor's recommendation. I have a brain infection from COVID. He sent me down to Johns Hopkins for some testing. I had three different tests performed last week. I started to become suspicious with all of the typing mistakes I was making and misspelling of words, along with confusion at times. The Neurologist at the hospital told me that there is no name for my condition at this time, but probably will be because others have experienced the same symptoms after having COVID. He gave me a prescription for a steroid and an injection of something. I return in two weeks. Right now, prescribing medication is kind of hit and miss.
> 
> This is the reason why I have seldom posted and will continue to do s


Hope you get better soon fella!!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 26, 2021)

I can't imagine how you are taking this news, it's terrifying, I hope you have someone to vent to, if not vent here, your progress will be an interesting insight for us all.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2021)

So sorry this is happening to you @911 
I wish you well with the medication you've been prescribed.
Please keep us updated as to how you are faring.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 26, 2021)

The steroid may show you an improvement.
My husband had stage 4 brain cancer and the first treatment was massive doses of steroids, it shrinks the lesions.
The results were disastrous for him but that’s another story.
God bless.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 26, 2021)

More hopes and prayers that you will have a full recovery! Thank you for sharing this information  with us.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 26, 2021)

Sorry to hear this 911, hoping you get well soon.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 26, 2021)

Sure hope the treatment is successful, 911.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 26, 2021)

Since the COVID 19 was in my sinuses and my fevers as high as 104 for a few days, I was terrified of a brain infection among other things.  To this day I swear it ate into my brain as well since I too make all sorts of errors in typing speaking and even judging spaces.  My doctor doesn't believe this.  I also had high fevers after my 1st vaccine shot for 4 days in a row and Sunday our 2nd is due which is stronger.  Now I am worried about my heart since I have cardiomyopathy.  Will check with my cardiologist tomorrow.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 26, 2021)

@911 and @Lewkat I am so sorry to hear this. I hope and pray these symptoms clear!


----------



## Pecos (Jan 26, 2021)

911 and Lewkat, I am so sorry that you are having to deal with this.
Both of you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chic (Jan 26, 2021)

@911 Johns Hopkins is one of the best hospitals in the country. If anybody can help you, they can. Never fear.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 26, 2021)

I am so sorry to read this. Please keep us posted when you can on your progress.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 26, 2021)

Oh honey I’m so sorry!  I have everything crossed for you that you will continue to improve with the treatment!!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 26, 2021)

911 said:


> I found out today from testing that I had completed using my doctor's recommendation. I have a brain infection from COVID. He sent me down to Johns Hopkins for some testing. I had three different tests performed last week. I started to become suspicious with all of the typing mistakes I was making and misspelling of words, along with confusion at times. The Neurologist at the hospital told me that there is no name for my condition at this time, but probably will be because others have experienced the same symptoms after having COVID. He gave me a prescription for a steroid and an injection of something. I return in two weeks. Right now, prescribing medication is kind of hit and miss.
> 
> This is the reason why I have seldom posted and will continue to do s


I can see why you are worried.  Johns Hopkins is a good facility.  I've missed your posts.  Hang in.  We are holding you in our thoughts.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 26, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Since the COVID 19 was in my sinuses and my fevers as high as 104 for a few days, I was terrified of a brain infection among other things.  To this day I swear it ate into my brain as well since I too make all sorts of errors in typing speaking and even judging spaces.  My doctor doesn't believe this.  I also had high fevers after my 1st vaccine shot for 4 days in a row and Sunday our 2nd is due which is stronger.  Now I am worried about my heart since I have cardiomyopathy.  Will check with my cardiologist tomorrow.


Oh, Lewkat, this is worrisome.  I suggest you do the things you do which work to calm you.  Know that I will be thinking of you and holding you in my thoughts.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 26, 2021)

You're in my prayers 911!


----------



## 911 (Jan 29, 2021)

Just wanted to stop in and say "Hi" to everyone and thank you for your thoughts and kind words. To this point, it has been a battle. Being ill like I am is something that I am not used to. I started taking Hydroxychloroquine twice a day, along with a Medrol Pack, which I think is a steroid. I have been noticing signs of improvement, but I am still occasionally confused as to what I was doing or even where I am at times. Last week, my wife and I went for a ride, She drove, of course, and when we got back home, I asked her why she was stopping here. She looked at me with that deer in the headlights look and said, "Sweetheart, we live here."  

The doctors tell my wife more about my condition than they do me. Do you think that's fair?


----------



## Pecos (Jan 29, 2021)

911 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say "Hi" to everyone and thank you for your thoughts and kind words. To this point, it has been a battle. Being ill like I am is something that I am not used to. I started taking Hydroxychloroquine twice a day, along with a Medrol Pack, which I think is a steroid. I have been noticing signs of improvement, but I am still occasionally confused as to what I was doing or even where I am at times. Last week, my wife and I went for a ride, She drove, of course, and when we got back home, I asked her why she was stopping here. She looked at me with that deer in the headlights look and said, "Sweetheart, we live here."
> 
> The doctors tell my wife more about my condition than they do me. Do you think that's fair?


It probably is fair and you have a solid wife who can handle it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

911 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say "Hi" to everyone and thank you for your thoughts and kind words. To this point, it has been a battle. Being ill like I am is something that I am not used to. I started taking Hydroxychloroquine twice a day, along with a Medrol Pack, which I think is a steroid. I have been noticing signs of improvement, but I am still occasionally confused as to what I was doing or even where I am at times. Last week, my wife and I went for a ride, She drove, of course, and when we got back home, I asked her why she was stopping here. She looked at me with that deer in the headlights look and said, "Sweetheart, we live here."
> 
> The doctors tell my wife more about my condition than they do me. Do you think that's fair?


They probably figure she can relay it. They are likely thinking you may not take it all in or remember. It's ok 911. Let them give her the info and just focus on resting and getting well ok?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

911 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say "Hi" to everyone and thank you for your thoughts and kind words. To this point, it has been a battle. Being ill like I am is something that I am not used to. I started taking Hydroxychloroquine twice a day, along with a Medrol Pack, which I think is a steroid. I have been noticing signs of improvement, but I am still occasionally confused as to what I was doing or even where I am at times. Last week, my wife and I went for a ride, She drove, of course, and when we got back home, I asked her why she was stopping here. She looked at me with that deer in the headlights look and said, "Sweetheart, we live here."
> 
> The doctors tell my wife more about my condition than they do me. Do you think that's fair?


Yes it is fair. If she is aware of exactly what your problems are, she is in a better position to help you.
Sorry to hear of your suffering, by the way. I hope you make a full recovery.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 29, 2021)

All the time, every time I pray, YOU'RE IN THERE!
Let your wife help you!  Let the doctors tell her how to best help you.
You will get through this!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 29, 2021)

Apparently brain fog isn’t an unusual side effect from Covid 19


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 29, 2021)

911 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say "Hi" to everyone and thank you for your thoughts and kind words. To this point, it has been a battle. Being ill like I am is something that I am not used to. I started taking Hydroxychloroquine twice a day, along with a Medrol Pack, which I think is a steroid. I have been noticing signs of improvement, but I am still occasionally confused as to what I was doing or even where I am at times. Last week, my wife and I went for a ride, She drove, of course, and when we got back home, I asked her why she was stopping here. She looked at me with that deer in the headlights look and said, "Sweetheart, we live here."
> 
> The doctors tell my wife more about my condition than they do me. Do you think that's fair?


When my mom started having episodes of "altered mental state" the doctors only talked to my siblings and I about medical stuff because when she was in a confused state she would argue with us about treatment and medications, she was so sure we were doing it all wrong. Maybe your doctors are making sure to avoid that sort of thing whether it's happened yet or not.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 29, 2021)

Well I appear to be the lone voice of dissent here @911, but I think your Doc should be briefing you both at the same time, even if you don’t absorb it all. Unless you’ve been declared incompetent, or your wife has your power of attorney, you have a right to the information.


----------



## Jules (Jan 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> They probably figure she can relay it. They are likely thinking you may not take it all in or remember. It's ok 911. Let them give her the info and just focus on resting and getting well ok?


They may not want to overly stress you.

Is there any chance that they told you and you forgot.  Medical info overload happens every time I see a doctor.  

Ask your wife to go over everything she’s been told.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2021)

911 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say "Hi" to everyone and thank you for your thoughts and kind words. To this point, it has been a battle. Being ill like I am is something that I am not used to. I started taking Hydroxychloroquine twice a day, along with a Medrol Pack, which I think is a steroid. I have been noticing signs of improvement, but I am still occasionally confused as to what I was doing or even where I am at times. Last week, my wife and I went for a ride, She drove, of course, and when we got back home, I asked her why she was stopping here. She looked at me with that deer in the headlights look and said, "Sweetheart, we live here."
> 
> The doctors tell my wife more about my condition than they do me. Do you think that's fair?


No, I don't think that's fair.  It can make the patient feel more helpless and out of control.  Doctors can be very parental, when it is not their place to do that.  Thank you for letting us know how you are.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2021)

911 said:


> I found out today from testing that I had completed using my doctor's recommendation. I have a brain infection from COVID. He sent me down to Johns Hopkins for some testing. I had three different tests performed last week. I started to become suspicious with all of the typing mistakes I was making and misspelling of words, along with confusion at times. The Neurologist at the hospital told me that there is no name for my condition at this time, but probably will be because others have experienced the same symptoms after having COVID. He gave me a prescription for a steroid and an injection of something. I return in two weeks. Right now, prescribing medication is kind of hit and miss.
> 
> This is the reason why I have seldom posted and will continue to do s


I hope the steroids work--they seem to help a lot of ailments.  I hope you'll be back soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Well I appear to be the lone voice of dissent here @911, but I think your Doc should be briefing you both at the same time, even if you don’t absorb it all. Unless you’ve been declared incompetent, or your wife has your power of attorney, you have a right to the information.


I agree with that too. Like one of the other posters stated maybe he forgot. I don't think drs. do it to be rude. I do think they try to do what's best for their patients.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 29, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Since the COVID 19 was in my sinuses and my fevers as high as 104 for a few days, I was terrified of a brain infection among other things.  To this day I swear it ate into my brain as well since I too make all sorts of errors in typing speaking and even judging spaces.  My doctor doesn't believe this.  I also had high fevers after my 1st vaccine shot for 4 days in a row and Sunday our 2nd is due which is stronger.  Now I am worried about my heart since I have cardiomyopathy.  Will check with my cardiologist tomorrow.


I thought if you had the virus you were not to get the vaccine, good to know you can, I will let my son know.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 29, 2021)

@911 let me add my well wishes and prayers for you as well.  I think it’s good that the doctors explain to your wife.  With your confused state, they may have told you and you forgot, or if they told you, you would forget.  Best she knows it all and can go over it with you.  

When I see the neurosurgeon my husband and son come along.  Son takes notes.  Get well soon.  Keep us updated as much as you can.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 29, 2021)

This newest strain is hitting my county like a tsunami and they want everyone over 75 to have the vaccine whether we've had COVID or not.  So, I'll take that 2nd dose on Sunday.  Like the flu vaccine, it doesn't guarantee re-infection or even getting it in the 1st place, the vaccine only builds up the antigens in one's body to make a strike as mild as possible.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2021)

Just saw this thread. 911, I'm so sorry to hear you've been hit hard by this, and hope that by now you're on the mend, thanks to the steroids and other medications.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 29, 2021)

Let’s face it folks, there’s plenty of doctors that have the bedside manner of a pet rock!
They just talk and hope someone “gets it”
I knew of one that looked at the ceiling while giving his opinion!


----------



## 911 (Jan 30, 2021)

I again want to thank everyone for the messages of encouragement and love. It means a lot to know that people care. I think people recover faster if they know that others do care. My wife told me that the doctor told her that my prognosis is that I will recover, although it may take some time. Who knows how much time, but I am feeling better every week, so I am grateful for that. This Virus really beat me down, which I never would have thought possible.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)

911 said:


> I again want to thank everyone for the messages of encouragement and love. It means a lot to know that people care. I think people recover faster if they know that others do care. My wife told me that the doctor told her that my prognosis is that I will recover, although it may take some time. Who knows how much time, but I am feeling better every week, so I am grateful for that. This Virus really beat me down, which I never would have thought possible.


You take care of yourself and don't sweat the small stuff. Just get better. *hugs*


----------

